# Got Fight?



## Donnybrook (Jun 19, 2009)

Forrest Griffen wrote a book?!  The most fun I've had reading in a long time.  Yes I said Fun!


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 19, 2009)

If the book is half as entertaining as the Amazon description, I'm buying it tomorrow.  :rofl:



> *Product Description
> *
> Wondering why you should purchase this book when there are other titles on the shelves written by much higher-caliber fighters? Well, Forrest Griffin is not as good-looking as those guys. He's not as smart as them. He's also not as athletically endowed. And let's face it, neither are you. Those other fighters are pretty much better than you in every way. But you can actually aspire to be as good as Forrest one day. Why? Because he is nothing special, just like you.
> Forrest is not a martial artist. He's a fighter, and this book was written for his kin. If you're a hillbilly like Forrest and you get off on having your face rearranged, _Got Fight?_ is for you. This is a manifesto more strategic than Sun Tzu's _The Art of War_, more philosophical than Bruce Lee's _Tao of Jeet Kune Do_, more powerful than a well-lubricated locomotive.
> ...


----------



## teekin (Jun 22, 2009)

Cory, once you get through it can you post a review please?
lori


----------

